# Spin Top and Base Plate



## BarbS (Nov 27, 2012)

Working on Christmas gift stock, and just completed this Spin Top and Base Plate out of my favorite Apricot. A subtle chatter work pattern on the top, and the base is slightly dished to hold the top as it dances.

[attachment=14029]


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 28, 2012)

Barb, the chatter work you have been doing adds so much to these little spinning tops! Fun projects and, I'll bet will provide some very fun entertainment (and some competitions too) for the recipients! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice chatter work Barb ! Classy top 
Scott


----------



## BarbS (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. I do love chatter work. and apricot. 
This one's for sale on Etsy; I'll see how it goes, then make more.


----------



## myingling (Nov 29, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## Patrude (Nov 29, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Working on Christmas gift stock, and just completed this Spin Top and Base Plate out of my favorite Apricot. A subtle chatter work pattern on the top, and the base is slightly dished to hold the top as it dances.



Barb; very nice work here, that'll make some lucky person a very fine gift, a real keeper.........Awsome!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2012)

That's a peach Barb. Err, an apricot! 

How do you get chatter? I have no clue how to do that.


----------



## BarbS (Nov 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That's a peach Barb. Err, an apricot!
> 
> :no dice. more please:
> 
> How do you get chatter? I have no clue how to do that.



Here's a YouTube video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eSFWMJaP6c


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice work Barb. Rick


----------

